# Goosenecks for Par38



## eatmysox (Jul 24, 2012)

Any idea where I can find these, I would be looking for 4 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Faith04 (Dec 2, 2012)

Try Flavio at advanced reef, last I was there he was selling bulbs and goosenecks. Mind you I haven't been in over a month so I may be worth to call him first before making the trip. Good luck with your search


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

check out frag box.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

^ +1 for Fragbox. Best price in the GTA and online that i found for a gooseneck and i ended up getting the Clamp2 which is $40 while the single is $30. Super sturdy with heavy duty clamp.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

I don't recommend the fragbox gooseneck + clamp combination unless you have something other than your tank to attach it to.
The fixture is made out of metal with no silicone or rubber to cushion the metal against glass.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

teemee said:


> I don't recommend the fragbox gooseneck + clamp combination unless you have something other than your tank to attach it to.
> The fixture is made out of metal with no silicone or rubber to cushion the metal against glass.


True, Fragbox also recommended me not to clamp the light fixture to the tank itself, so I have mine clamped to the aquarium stand. The clamp itself can be easily modified to be tank safe with one of these though


----------

